# java.net.ConnectException: Operation timed out?



## cybren (23. Jul 2015)

Hallo,
Ich habe ein einfaches Programm zum Austausch von Daten zwischen Server und Client geschrieben, eine art Cloud. 
Das ganze hat funktioniert bis eben.
Jetzt bekomme ich die obige Fehlermeldung : 
java.net.ConnectException: Operation timed out
Ich habe ein bisschen gegoogled hab aber nichts gefunden (Die meisten Treffer waren über 
java.net.ConnectException: connection timed out ) wodurch wird diese Fehlermeldung verursacht und was kann man dagegen machen?
Vielen Dank schon mal im voraus 
Mit freundlichen Grüßen Cybren


----------



## Triton171 (15. Sep 2015)

Ich habe mal gesucht und das http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5435564/connectexception-operation-timed-out
gefunden.


----------



## truesoul (15. Sep 2015)

Hallo, 

was hast du für ein Timeout gesetzt? 
Was bekommst du vom Server zurück(HTTP-Status)?

Es kann schon helfen den Timeout hochzusetzen. 
Proxy Einstellungen?


----------

